# system stack && ext2fs fsck fails



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi.I have 2 problems but i put them together to avoid to create a lot of threats.
*1)*I want to make all my data a backup.But when i go to write a lot of data (up to 0.5gb) from my 1000gb hdd (ext2fs) to my 1500gb (ufs) hdd my system stack completely and i need make reboot (from the reset button).Why?where is the problem?
*2)*On my 500gb (ext2fs) fsck -t ext2fs -y /dev/ad6p1 give me this error:

```
[...]Force rewrite? yes

Inode 11804676, i_blocks is 1275720, should be 1267528.  Fix? yes

Error reading block 108396815 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error? yes

Force rewrite? yes

Error reading block 108954083 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error? yes

Force rewrite? yes

Error reading block 111772041 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error? yes

Force rewrite? yes

Pass 2: Checking directory structure
Internal error: couldn't find dir_info for 2.
e2fsck: aborted
```


----------

